# Lee Priest, Dexter Jackson, Victor Martinez (3 clips)



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 6, 2005)

*
Lee Priest:*





_Off season training (from his movie training camp and career highlights) amd some posing._
*Time:* 5 min. 3 sec.


http://rapidshare.de/files/3819327/lee.wmv.html



*Dexter Jackson:*





_A little bit of training and some posing, 2 weeks out of the Mr Olympia 2004. _
*Time:  3 min. 26 sec.*

http://rapidshare.de/files/7192861/dex_blade.wmv.html

*Victor Martinez:*




_Just some training._
*Time: 3 min. 21 sec.*

http://rapidshare.de/files/7198890/vic_martinez.wmv.html


----------

